# Surprise, surprise! * Bigger Buck Pic added*



## longbowdave1 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have been working no-stop on getting my Mom's estate since she passed, but took and a break and had a chance to check some trail cameras at the hunting spot.

I was surprised to see a few real nice bucks on camera, one nice 10 point had shown up just 30 minutes before I checked the cameras at 12:30 pm this afternoon.
Sure helps when there is corn out in the field adjoining the hunting spot!

There also plenty of does, and young bucks too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2014)

Hope you get him....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 3, 2014)

This is from a second camera right next to the stand of corn.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope you get him....



 Thanks, I'll be trying......


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like you'll be busy this fall!


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 4, 2014)

Some fine deer, love the angles of the camera and the stand set up in the background.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, I hope to see one of these bucks up and personal during the upcoming deer season. Pretty good sized body on a few of them..... maybe in the 200# class by fall.....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 7, 2014)

Dave ...You need to stick a couple of these... nice looking bucks!


----------



## Ellbow (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm with Bubba.....
El


----------



## pine nut (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow! Those are nice.  Good luck!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks folks. I have been hunting this small parcel of land for the past 5+ years, never before have I gotten these sized bucks on my cameras. I've been lucky to see some bruisers while hunting, but havent harvested a big one yet.

 Well I had more small bucks and does on the cameras again this week, but look at this Dandy of a whitetail! My jaw hit the floor when I saw this stud on the computer screen, when I checked the SD card at home.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice and tender fat. When does your season open Dave?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 10, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Nice and tender fat. When does your season open Dave?



 Opens up Sept. 13th, think that is the same day as you fine folks in GA.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Couple of the younger deer, and a trophy squirrel for Mike!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 10, 2014)

Good looking bucks there Dave good luck this season.
Good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Larry, and a safe hunting season to you as well.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 13, 2014)

nice lookin deer good luck


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 13, 2014)

Good lookin deer! Is that greenery planted or wild vegetation? It looks like a food plot but I didn't know what it is.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Donnie and Todd!

 Todd, that is natural vegetation. That camera is set up just 10 Yards off the cropfield. It is a narrow strip of greenery between the fieldstone along the field, and the start of the wooded area, maybe only 50 yards by 50 yards. The plants grow in the shady cover of the trees each year. It pops up each spring, and disappears from sight soon after the first frost. I always find a distinct trail from the deer and turkeys passing through it, as well as having the deer bed right down in the the green bed of leaves. I have watched deer walk right out of the standing corn, walk into the sea of green, and start munching away.

 I don't know what plant it is, but maybe I will have to take some close up pictures, and a leaf or two, to identify it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 14, 2014)

I need your opinion. Last season some of you may remember when I had gotten an 11 point buck on my cameras at least five times. I dubbed him short and wide. He was past the ears, but short tined. I did have a close encounter with the longbow at 15 yards on Oct 18th or so, but I wasn't ready for him, and didn't get at shot at him.

 Do you think short and wide grew into this years big 11 point, or could he be from the same gene pool as the big fellar???????  Here was short and wide from last season, notice the start of a split on the main beam.......


----------



## dpoole (Aug 16, 2014)

no doubt you need to put a arrow thru him and get him out of the gene pool


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 16, 2014)

dpoole said:


> no doubt you need to put a arrow thru him and get him out of the gene pool



 I will if I get a chance Donnie.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Did some scouting and work out at the hunting spot this morning. I took some close up pictures of the vegetation for Todd, I'll try and ID it now. Also took a picture of one of the deer beds right in the green stuff.

 My brother helped me with the task of recovering the Hay Bale blind I built last year. It wintered real well in the deep snow, just needed to be recovered with straw. The weeds and vines had grown right up the mesh on the straw matting this summer. Looks good now, and ready for the  bow season. The apple tree just 10 yards from the blind is LODAED with green apples and the deer have begun to munch on them already. The hay bale blind has been in the marsh now since last october, so the deer pay no attention to it, should present some good shots for us. 

This will be my brothers first year bowhunting out there. He's posing with the blind with a big 'ol grin, might be hard to keep him out of there!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Just small buck and does on the cameras, I'll check them in about two weeks.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 16, 2014)

The time was wrong on the Cuddeback camera, but I fixed that today.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Identified the plants, Wood violet or Viola papilionacea, the Wisconsin state flower. The have small purple flower on them in early spring.


http://plantpostings.blogspot.com/2013/02/plant-of-month-viola-sororia.html


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 16, 2014)

That's a good fat squirrel back there Dave.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 19, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> That's a good fat squirrel back there Dave.



 Mike, there is about 200+ acres of corn butting up to the the northwest corner of the property right now, and another hundered or so acres to the west, and 40 acres of corn to the south too. The squirrels ought to be plentiful this year, and passing my stand locations on the endless trips back and forth to gather corn. I can't image how big and fat the orange colored fox squirrels wil get this year.  I'll post some pics if my arrows finds it's mark on a squirrel or two this season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Went out this morning to do a few things to the stands to get ready for the season. Checked the cameras, and got another picture of the big buck, my brother has dubbed him the "OMG" buck, cause thats what he said out loud when we first saw him on camera.

 Also snapped a picture of the crop field to the east border of the property, it's really bringing the deer in this year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 25, 2014)

Dang  Dave, I think I see a spot were my Loc-on would fit.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, today was the first time that I shoot the longbow in about a month???? I had started to develop some elbow pain in the old arms, maybe from favoring the both biceps being on the mend, and pulling the bow  differently, don't know.

 Last weekend was my 34th consecutive year for the archery opener, but it would not be with the longbow. Instead I used an xbow. They may have many advantages, but I sure did miss the longbow. The ease of carry, the grace of the longbow, and the lightweight compactness of it as well.

 Although I was disappointed with my situation, I was able to see my son harvest his first archery deer with non tradaitional equipment. Boy, was he excited to harvest a deer, and provde food for the family once again. We have to remember to be thankful for what we are given, and make the best of it.

 I guess I will take it one week at a time, and work toward using the longbow soon.




 I hope this guy will wait for me, I'm saving a Zwickey tipped cedar arrow for him............


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 19, 2014)

Dave...
Things are looking good for you this year...Good Luck !


----------



## Al33 (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful buck for sure Dave, wishing you the best of luck with him. Hope you are able to shoot your longbow soon.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice one there Dave! Good luck


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. I may try a few backyard treerats with the longbow, as part of my lonbow rehab program. 

 Heading back out tomorrow, alternate weapon scouting for the longbow!

 The thread on Mike's buck if your interested.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=817410


----------

